# My kiriza tank



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Here are my kirizaÂ´s in a 500 liters tank. I have 6 adults and 12 juveniles...


















































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

diogo. Those are absolutely beautiful! Nice photography as well...wish I could take fish pictures as well.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice - at what age-size did they start spawning?
What kind of camera/lens do you use?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I love the colours on those juvies. The adults look great too! :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



punman said:


> Nice - at what age-size did they start spawning?
> What kind of camera/lens do you use?


I really donÂ´t know! I bought he colonie both adults and juveniles! These are my first tropheus...

The camera is a Canon 20D and the lens is a 50mm f/2.8.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The news - the Eretmodus female passed the eggs to the male...










The caudopuntcatus had their first eggs...




























And the Tropheus also spaw...
The male...










And two holding females...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Great tank. Love the plants. Mine get eaten by my Tropheus.


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice kaiser.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

After a bloat crisis, today I finally got a big colonie of red moliro. They are 20 adults and I had to take the multies from the aquarium...


























2 hours after they were in their new home...


















































































And a vÃ­deo...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

The little guys are getting bigger now and soon theyÂ´ll join the adults in the main tank. As I told before, now I have 20 red moliro and 7 kirizas in the tank. Hoppefully the 13 juvenils will join them...



















The dominant male of the moliroÂ´s group is now with max colours...





































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

What type of plants??? Thanks


----------



## doc35 (Oct 15, 2002)

Diego your tank is INCREDIBLE!!!

Tell us about your Bloat crisis! what do you think was the cause of the bloat crisis?

How many tropheus did you loose?

What treatment you gave them?

and all the Caudopunctatus and the Eretmodus are in the same tank?

Congratulations, the Moliros are Great!!!!!

PS: It would be good idea add the juvs now!!!
when they are still fry they don't fight them because they are not territory competence!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



redrum said:


> What type of plants???


In this tank I have valisnÃ©rias, anubias and microssorum.



doc35 said:


> Tell us about your Bloat crisis! what do you think was the cause of the bloat crisis?
> 
> How many tropheus did you loose?
> 
> ...


The Bloat crisis was during my vacations and the cause was the lack of water changes (at least was the only diference that I can find - I was on vacantions during 3 weeks and left the tank for almost 4).

I lost almost 10 juvs and 2 adults - all kirizaÂ´s (i didnÂ´t had the moliros)
The treatment was simple - I just had Flagyl (I really donÂ´t know if the name is the same everywere - itÂ´s an humam pill) for 5 days a big water change and then another 5 days of flagyl.

The caudopuntactus were in the same tank along with the multies, kirizaÂ´s and eretmodus. Now I only have the eretmodus, the kirizaÂ´s and the moliros.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

HereÂ´s a video of the small kiriza...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very very nice tank.
I admire you sharing the bloat problems too. :thumb: 
Bit of info
Flagyl tablets contain the active ingredient metronidazole. Made by Sanofi Aventis. (Metronidazole is also available without a brand name, as the generic medicine.) Metronidazole is used to treat infections caused by bacteria and protozoa.
Flagal is a brand name used and sold in much of Europe.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice use of plants! The layout is _PERFECT_. The Moliros are very nice, but I fell in love with your *Eretmodus*! Any more pics of them?

Your picture skills are superb...any tips for us amateurs out here?

I think one of these are in order! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

FANTASTIC SHOTS! I love the photos... these are possibly the best pictures of Tropheus I have seen yet....!


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures and stories as well .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Your pictures are awesome!

Very good shots of the Kirizas!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

First of all thank you all for your coments! I must say that youÂ´re all very kind (thereÂ´re a lot of good tropheus shots in the forum!).

Meanwhile, today I caught the 2 males kiriza fighting. HereÂ´s a shot of the moment (a bad one!!!)










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I had some more fishes - 5 Tropheus moori murago...



















My objective is to get at least 5 more!



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I ad a few more stones and the fish seem to like it! Here are some pics...

Kiriza male:









Kiriza female:









Murago:









Red moliro male 1:









Red moliro male 2:









And 3 of the full tank:



























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

1 month and half after the following picture...










...here are the juveniles kiriza (that are with some red moliro more or less the same age and also 20 eretmodus)...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## paulo castro (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations for your tanks, i have tropheus too, but mine are duboisi one`s, and my layout is as the same as yours, sand, rocks, but i had a bad experience whith some valisnerias, they just died a few weeks later after i planted them, i just don`t know why.

Please tell me, do you put any kind of fertelise in your plants?

Can you tell me what do you do to have such beutyful plants in your tank?

Thank you.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Paulo,



paulo castro said:


> Congratulations for your tanks, i have tropheus too, but mine are duboisi one`s, and my layout is as the same as yours, sand, rocks, but i had a bad experience whith some valisnerias, they just died a few weeks later after i planted them, i just don`t know why.
> 
> Please tell me, do you put any kind of fertelise in your plants?
> 
> Can you tell me what do you do to have such beutyful plants in your tank?


I really donÂ´t know why but my tropheus donÂ´t touch the plants! I havenÂ´t put anything for the plants so far. They are in silica sand and doing pretty well!!!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Preparing to receive the nkonde yellow I had to remove 12 kiriza and 7 red moliro from the main tank. To be hable to do that I had to remove almost all the rocks! After that I decided to chance a little bit the layout...





































The 2 male moliros again started fighting for their space...



















Two of the females...



















For know I have in the tank 10 red moliro and 7 kirizas.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------

